# Ringneck Dove "Plays" Water Polo ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

A rather amazing story from tonight .. got a call from a very nice
couple who live in my city .. they were attending a high school
water polo match in another city .. suddenly a dove dropped out
of the sky and right into the pool and into the heated match ..
definitely called a stop to the action while the bird was scooped
out of the water and handed to a nearby official. 

Fortunately for the bird, there was a couple there who immediately
went and took charge .. drying the bird and doing their best to keep
it warm while they found someone to help. They arrived on my 
doorstep about 20 minutes later with a very bedraggled and very
wet ringneck dove also sporting a badly injured wing, frayed tail
feathers, and some type of growth (not pox) on one eye. This was
a very lucky dove to have played water polo when it did and where
it did .. 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Wow...!


"Plunk"...

Well, it was one way to find you anyway...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It's quite amazing how this one "dropped in" on you.

Hope this is one will make a quick recovery for ya.

Treesa


----------

